# Latex Linux / Mac : accents ?



## kabutop (21 Avril 2004)

Hello,
Je bosse en ce moment sur un document Latex... sur mon Linux au boulot.
Quand je veux bosser sur ce même document sur mon iBook, forcement, les accents sont pas bons.
Qqun connait une solution ? Soit un truc pour convertir ca sur Linux, soit un truc pour convertir les accents sous Osx.

Merci
A+


----------



## la tortue (21 Avril 2004)

Ben avec TextEdit c'est possible (si si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) mais c'est pas facile...


----------



## cux221 (21 Avril 2004)

perso, j'utilise
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

Comme ça, j'ai les accents sous Linux au boulot et chez moi sous Mac Os X


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (22 Avril 2004)

Tu as des problèmes d'accents quand ? Une fois le .tex compilé ou lorsque tu édites ton fichier ?

Dans le second cas c'est juste une question d'encodage du fichier et il te suffit de spécifier dans ton éditeur l'encodage que tu souhaites employer.


----------



## kabutop (22 Avril 2004)

Oui pardon... Je me suis mal exprimé. La compilation fonctionne correctement. Par contre, si j'édite un fichier sous Osx, arrivé sur mon linux, j'ai le codage ASCII des caractères (sous Emacs)...


----------



## daffyb (22 Avril 2004)

Tu utilises quoi comme éditeur de texte sur ton mac pour coder en LaTeX ?


----------



## kabutop (22 Avril 2004)

TexShop. Et emacs sous Linux.
Je viens de tester mon .tex sous emacs du Mac. Pareil, les accents sont transformés en caractères ASCII.
J'ai essayé un M-X codepage-setup 850... c'est pareil.

Voilou


----------



## cux221 (22 Avril 2004)

Moi, j'utilise Xemacs sous Linux et TexShop, j'ai jamais eu ce pb.


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

Je ne sais pas si ça peu taider mais avec le freeware SubEthaEdit tu peux basculer l'encodage du texte. Donc :
 copie depuis Emacs
 collage dans SubEthaEdit
 Format &gt; Encodage du fichier &gt; choisir lencodage
 menu davertissement : réinterpréter
 copie depuis SubEthaEdit
 collage dans Emacs

P.S.: ne pas oublier de spécifier le changement dencodage dans la dource .tex


----------



## Simon T. (22 Avril 2004)

Je pense qu'il suffit, dans les préférences de TexShop, de choisir l'encodage adapté. Par défaut, c'est MacOSRoman, mais on peut changer pour Iso-Latin 1, unicode, etc.

Simon


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (23 Avril 2004)

Oui il te suffit dans ton éditeur de changer l'encodage pour qu'il soit en ISO-Latin 1 et ton problème devrait être résolu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Tu peux connaitre facilement l'encodage utilisé en utilisant la commande file [nom de ton fichier] dans un terminal.


----------



## kabutop (23 Avril 2004)

oki... Merci à tous
A+


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2004)

Bonjour, habitué à TexShop, je recherche un logiciel comparable à utiliser sous Linux.
 Merci pour vos réponses.
 @+
 Bertrand

 P.S. La réponse LyX ne me va pas


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Août 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, habitué à TexShop, je recherche un logiciel comparable à utiliser sous Linux.
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> @+
> Bertrand
> ...


 Un logiciel qui demande un investissement en temps au début (mais comme tout logiciel un peu complet) mais qui est irremplaçable ensuite : *emacs*


----------



## chup (15 Août 2004)

Un logiciel qui demande un investissement en temps au début (mais comme tout logiciel un peu complet) mais qui est irremplaçable ensuite : *vim*


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

Regarde aussi TeXmacs

   Au départ  plutôt orienté vers l'édition d'équation mais c'est du wysiwyg...


----------



## citron (17 Août 2004)

Le logiciel iTexMac gère un peu mieux les encodage texte que TexShop. Ca vaud peut-être le coup d'essayer...


----------



## Metaldeth (23 Août 2004)

Bonjour.

Citation

Bonjour, habitué à TexShop, je recherche un logiciel comparable à utiliser sous Linux.
Merci pour vos réponses.
@+
Bertrand

P.S. La réponse LyX ne me va pas

/Citation

Personnellement, je trouve que le logiciel Kile (http://kile.sourceforge.net) est celui qui se rapproche le plus de TeXShop sur Mac OS X. Je l'utilise en liaison avec xpdf.

Cordialement,

MH


----------



## daffyb (3 Septembre 2004)

En effet, j'ai opté pour Kile qui correspond parfaitement à mes attentes.
le système d'onglet est vraiment très agréable !


----------

